# Free Betta Art Hand drawn and mailed!



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I decided to do a little event  where I will give out one Betta art which will be posted out to you (to keep forever ofcourse)
You will have to be willing to give me a real postal address, and pay for the shipping through Paypal (which really should only be around $1 for inside the US) 

if you don't wish to have it posted to yourself, I will scan it in for you 

To enter its simple! Just write about the story of your favorite betta with a photo. And then I will pick one after a couple of days to draw!

Please tell me if these kind of stuff is illegal in these forums btw >.> I did read over the stickies, but I may have missed something.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sample*

Just for the sake of it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well any contests held by members have to be permitted. Like Kaden's contest. I would just inform a mod like DRAMAQUEEN or INDJO. It's not like you're trying to make profit of it when and where you're not supposed to. I think just to be on the safe side, tell a mod about it and ask for the permission.


----------

